# LED Lenser H14r.2 issues?



## mark rowe (Oct 8, 2014)

Good evening,

I stumbled on this sight a while back but this is my first thread in need of help. As i am a dog walker who likes the night time i have a range of torches. however after owning a few crappy ones i bit the bullet and bought a Lenser X21 which is awesome but totally useless when you have a dog in each hand. so i ordered a lenser H14r.2 head torch instead. after taking delivery of this and running excitedly down to the local field in pitch black i was impressed. its every bit as good as the X21. however my happiness was short lived. 

upon receipt i charged this up and it was ok for about 3 days. now it is giving me some right jip. the led works at the back of the torch, the red and green, flashes and shows when charged etc. however i can not get any light out of the front LED or a very small glow. both the front and rear switches work and i have tried to change the settings and reset the unit via removal of the batteries (as per instructions). just wondered if anyone else had an issue with this torch before i contact the seller (Amazon) and get a new one sent. i have so far been very impressed with the lenser quality and just a thought i may be doing something stupid as it has a few silly modes. 

Regards 
Mark.


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 8, 2014)

mark rowe said:


> upon receipt i charged this up and it was ok for about 3 days. now it is giving me some right jip. the led works at the back of the torch, the red and green, flashes and shows when charged etc. however i can not get any light out of the front LED or a very small glow. both the front and rear switches work and i have tried to change the settings and reset the unit via removal of the batteries (as per instructions). just wondered if anyone else had an issue with this torch before i contact the seller (Amazon) and get a new one sent. i have so far been very impressed with the lenser quality and just a thought i may be doing something stupid as it has a few silly modes.
> 
> Regards
> Mark.



You say you charged up the headlamp when you recieved it, and it's been working good for 3 days, and is now giving you grief.
Could it be time to recharge the battery? Just stating the obvious as you have not stated that you have tried recharging the battery.
Try 18650s if you have them, or cr123s, or AA's, process of elimination, there might be an issue with the battery.
If all else fails, it might be an issue with the HL, exchanging it would be the order.
Check out this vid on the operation of the headlamp.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVxLLW8FfAY


----------



## movanoman (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi I've had one of these for over a year and had no problems and as you say it's a great light. I would try a set of alkaline if it still won't work send it back sounds like a faulty light. Good luck


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## mark rowe (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi Posters,

Thanks for the replys, I have recharged the battery until it was green in the 2 little LED's at the rear of the head unit. I first thought the battery was dead but it hasn't been really used and I would expect it to last more than the total 1.5 hours I had used it for. 

I will try a set of normal batteries tonight but I have also contacted the seller on amazon. They have instructed me to send the unit back and they will issue a replacement. my experience of Lensers so far has been ok I had a T7 for about 5 years which broke and they replaced free of charge. the X21 never had an issue. The H14r.2 may be just a faulty unit. which surprised me from lenser.


----------



## 4ndy_uk (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Mark,

Came across this site for the same reason as you. Had two H14R.2 now and both have done exactly as you describe, apart form only lasting 10 minutes before the front LED stopped working.

Did you get to the bottom of the problem?

Cheers 

Andy


----------



## mark rowe (Nov 28, 2014)

4ndy_uk said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Came across this site for the same reason as you. Had two H14R.2 now and both have done exactly as you describe, apart form only lasting 10 minutes before the front LED stopped working.
> 
> ...



Hi Andy. Short answer is not really. the supplier sent out a second unit but im not impressed. it flickers on low power and seems to eat batteries. ok i'm not expecting mahosive run time but i use the light mainly on low to medium with the occasional burst. i have to charge this up approx every 2 to 3 days. i have also been reading that the standard charger it comes with is a bit pappy. some time it charges in 2 hours (red to green lights on the back). some times i come down in the morning after 8 hours + and its still showing red lights on the rear. this will be my 4th lenser, after the T7, P14 and Mighty X21. will i buy another lenser yes but probably not a head torch. this cost me about £100 and for a lenser product im not impressed. 

regards
Mark


----------



## mark rowe (Jan 1, 2015)

Just an update all. I had this unit replaced and all was ok untill about a week ago. Unit will now not charge and not function with the battery cover on. If battey casing removed it will work but a slight touch to the casing inside (where the 2 small screws are) will flick the unit off. I have contacted the seller and asked for my money back as i do not expect this with lensers. Just got a cheap petzl to see me till i get another. 

Regards 
mark


----------

